# Guess Instinctual Variants of the Person Above You



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

So/sp based on the avatar


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Sx/so


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

So/sp


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Sp/Sx.


----------



## FlightlessBird (Dec 10, 2014)

sx/so


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

So/sx


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Sp/So


----------



## zaczacattack (Apr 1, 2014)

sp/sx


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

sx/so


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Sx/so


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

So/sp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

So/sx with a weak sx instinct


----------



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

sp/sx or sx/sp


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

So


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

5w4 Sx/So


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

Sx/Sp


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Sp/Sx … possibly Sx/Sp.


----------



## SolitaryNight (May 14, 2015)

So/sp sp/so


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

sp/sx


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Sp~


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

So/sx/sp


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

sp/sx


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

sx/so


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Sp/Sx seems fair lol


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

So/Sp.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

sp/sx

DON'T READ MY SIGNATURE! :laughing:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Sx/sp
(Didn't read it, I swear)


----------



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

Sp so


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

sp/so


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Sp/So I guess.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmmm

So/Sp mayhap?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Draconic said:


> Hmmm
> 
> So/Sp mayhap?


Why 

(Skip me)


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Distortions said:


> Why
> 
> (Skip me)


I mainly based it on your current avatar.  The light, open curious/surprised look of the character, wearing strong armor. So So/Sp is what I figured. Though really, So/Sx is something I could get from that too, with the vibrant colors and all that. But the sense of being guarded is stronger.. So I went for So/Sp.


----------



## Lustghost (Nov 14, 2012)

sx/sp


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

^The person above, uh... Sp/Sx.



Draconic said:


> I mainly based it on your current avatar.  The light, open curious/surprised look of the character, wearing strong armor. So So/Sp is what I figured. Though really, So/Sx is something I could get from that too, with the vibrant colors and all that. But the sense of being guarded is stronger.. So I went for So/Sp.


Hm yeah. In the actual cartoon the character in my picture doesn't even wear armor, so _she _is probably Sp-last I figure. =P The armor makes for a nice image, though.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Distortions said:


> ^The person above, uh... Sp/Sx.
> 
> 
> Hm yeah. In the actual cartoon the character in my picture doesn't even wear armor, so _she _is probably Sp-last I figure. =P The armor makes for a nice image, though.


I'll go with so/sx


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

so/sx


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

sp/sx


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun. (May 20, 2015)

Sx/Sp


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

That username is so sp/sx.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

sx/sp to a T


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Sp/Sx, especially with that avatar.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

SxSo =P


----------



## USEmyNAME (Oct 27, 2015)

sp/sx


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

sp/so


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

SP/SO (going by avatar, signature)


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

So/sp


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

sx/sp


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

so/sp


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Sp/so


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

SoSx


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

sx/sp


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

so/sp


----------



## JusticeBreaker (Apr 29, 2015)

Sx/So


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

sp/so


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

So/sx


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

sp/so


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

sp/sx


----------



## syheik (Aug 4, 2015)

sp/so


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Sp/sx


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

sx/so


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

sp/sx


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

sx/so


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

sp/so


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

Sx/so


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Sx/so


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

so/sp


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Sp/Sx


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Sp/Sx

(I swear I only looked at the signature _after_ guessing :tongue


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

Sx/So


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

SpSx


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

sx/sp


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

Sp/so


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

sx/sp


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

sp/so

*disregard my siggy*


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

so/sx


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Sp/sx


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

sx/sp


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

Sx/So
Love those colours


----------



## SuperNova85 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sp/Sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

so/sp


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

sp/so


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Lana's so SP/SX.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sp/sx


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

So/Sp


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

So/sx


----------



## classicism (Jan 1, 2017)

Sx/sp


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sx/sp


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

sp/??


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sx/sp


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

sp/so


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

so/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

so/sp


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

sx/sp


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

sp/sx


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

sp/so


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

sp/sx


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Sx/Sp


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

so/sp


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

so/sp


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

sp/so


----------



## anorganizedmess (Oct 31, 2016)

sx/so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sx/so


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Sp/sx


----------



## moonlights (Sep 24, 2016)

sx/sp


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Sp/Sx


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Sp/So


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

so/sp


----------



## Farfadou57 (Feb 10, 2017)

so\sx


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

So\Sp

How do we know if we get them right or wrong?


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Sp/So


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

so/sp


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sp/so


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

So/Sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

so/sp


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

sx/so


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

so/sp


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Sx/So


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

so/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sp/sx


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

sp/so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sp/sx


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Sp/So


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Sx/So


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

so/sp


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Sp/Sx


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Sx/So


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

so/sx


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

sp/so


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

sp/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sp/sx


----------



## goldthysanura (Apr 22, 2014)

sp/so


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Sx/so


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Sx/sp


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

sx/so


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Sp/Sx


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

so/sp


----------



## metallic (Apr 29, 2017)

sx/so


----------



## anorganizedmess (Oct 31, 2016)

sp/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sx/so


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

so/sp


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

sp/sx or sx/sp either way


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Sx/So


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

So/sx


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

sp/sx

EDIT: Didn't notice your signature there.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

sx/sp or sp/so


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sp/sx


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Flower Hat said:


> sp/sx
> 
> EDIT: Didn't notice your signature there.


Lol hey you got pretty close even without the signature, so I'd say good job. I'm pretty sp heavy anyways 
@Sandpit Turtle
So/sp


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

sp/so


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

so/sp


----------



## anorganizedmess (Oct 31, 2016)

sx/sp


----------



## goldthysanura (Apr 22, 2014)

sx/sp


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

Sx/Sp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sp/sx


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

so/sp


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

sx/sx


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

Sx/sp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anorganizedmess (Oct 31, 2016)

sp/sx


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

sx/so


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Sp/So or So/Sp (Very Sx last)


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

so/sx


----------



## unstable.exe (Sep 13, 2017)

sp/sx?


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

sp/so


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

SoSx


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

SxSp


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

sp/so


----------



## Fawny (Jul 2, 2017)

SpSx


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

so/sp


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

SpSx

(Oh, looks like I was right)


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

sp/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sp/sx


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

So/sp


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Sp/so


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Sx/So.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sp/sx


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Ooooh cool thread. Sx/SP


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

so/sp


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

sx/so


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Sp/Sx


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

so/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sp/sx


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Sp/so


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

so/sx


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

Sp/sx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

sx/sp. I definitely see it.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

so/sx


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

Sp/so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

so/sp


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

sp/sx. I'll also guess ennea 4


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

so/sp


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

It says sp/so in your sig... so.. sp/so? 
._.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

so/sp


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Eh, I'll go with sp/so for you


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

so/sp


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

sp/so


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

sp/sx


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sp/so


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

so/sp


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

Sx/sp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

sp/sx


----------

